# Please read this it's for the breeder who has had a stud boy stolen!



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Sharonbee i hope you dont mind me doing this and if it's the right page to put it on but i think no one will mind. If everyone does this then it might help the breeder!!!!!!

Sharonbee as you obviously cared enough to have opened the thread in the first place

All you breeders with a website please can you add this link it's for the siamese breeder who has had her stud boy stolen!!!!!!!!!!!


If it was my boy i'd want all the help possible.

STOLEN Red Point Siamese | Bishops Stortford, Hertfordshire | Pets4Homes


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Done..hope it helps.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I have put it on Facebook too, you never know!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

How was he stolen?
*Edit*
Sorry should have read the advert.

Posted to facebook


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi all thanks for putting the word about every bit helps.

I have spoken to the lady as she is deverstated, if everyone can keep a look out for this beautiful boy then maybe someone might see something he might have been stolen to re-sell so any siamese breeders being approched with the offer of an stud boy or anyone see's what they thing might be him for sale then please let the owner know or leave a message.

Lets hope these rotten people return him (rotten) is putting it mildly.:angry:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Shared on Facebook and linked on my website - very worrying


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

DOne . . . .


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

kelzcats said:


> ... he might have been stolen to re-sell so any siamese breeders being approched with the offer of an stud boy ...:


He has no value to any breeder except a BYB - and I can't see they would want to buy a stud cat when they can breed their own...

(he has no value to someone registering kittens as they don't have his registration details nor are they his registered owners)


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> He has no value to any breeder except a BYB - and I can't see they would want to buy a stud cat when they can breed their own...
> 
> (he has no value to someone registering kittens as they don't have his registration details nor are they his registered owners)


Yes and there are plenty of byb out there who will buy a stud cat without papers as there are plenty of byb who sell kittens unregistered from cats that are not on the active reg, as long as he produces kittens and is cheap enough already sireing will they really care about papers as long as they can make a quick buck!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> He has no value to any breeder except a BYB - and I can't see they would want to buy a stud cat when they can breed their own...
> 
> (he has no value to someone registering kittens as they don't have his registration details nor are they his registered owners)


Unless someone had an identical stud which maybe died..they would still have the papers for the cat they could have googled breeders etc found the cat they liked then stole him to replace their cat.
Obviously i dont know if this is what happened purely just speculating.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Unless someone had an identical stud which maybe died..they would still have the papers for the cat they could have googled breeders etc found the cat they liked then stole him to replace their cat.
> Obviously i dont know if this is what happened purely just speculating.


Exactly i think someone new this stud boy was there and maybe even visited the breeder weighing things up. It's very worrying to think you could have people like this in your home....again only speculation.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kelzcats said:


> Exactly i think someone new this stud boy was there and maybe even visited the breeder weighing things up. It's very worrying to think you could have people like this in your home....again only speculation.


Thats why i keep a big gsd on our garden.

here he is hes called samson.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

kelzcats said:


> Exactly i think someone new this stud boy was there and maybe even visited the breeder weighing things up. It's very worrying to think you could have people like this in your home....again only speculation.


..... I agree he sounds like he has been "Stolen to Order" ....Hope he is found poor owner :sad:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

im watching adverts and ive informed as many vets as i can this morning.
i think he maybe somewhere close to home, somebody knew he was there and had a plan ready to take him.
i hope he is found soon.
my studcat is under camera although this wont help if somebody is determined to take him.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Do/have any breeders on PF have alarm systems on their Studs/Queens enclosures? .... I know you should'nt have to go down this path ( in an ideal world) .... But in light of what seems to be currently becoming a lucrative business with both cats/dogs/pups..... just curious


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Do/have any breeders on PF have alarm systems on their Studs/Queens enclosures? .... I know you should'nt have to go down this path ( in an ideal world) .... But in light of what seems to be currently becoming a lucrative business with both cats/dogs/pups..... just curious


No my bedroom overlooks my pens really close only few meters away the dog lets me no.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks ... He's gorgeous btw .... I guess i would fret so much if i bred , that i would definitely have one installed, Not a critisism of anyone on here  Personal choice for me .....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I might think about that tho for two reasons 1 being the obvious ..thieves and 2 to let me know when i forget to lock pens correctly  do that lots then find the cats having a wonder round garden .Its also strange that they never try to scale our 6ft fence that is a difference iv found between my peds and mog.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> I might think about that tho for two reasons 1 being the obvious ..thieves and 2 to let me know when i forget to lock pens correctly  do that lots then find the cats having a wonder round garden .Its also strange that they never try to scale our 6ft fence that is a difference iv found between my peds and mog.


I too had a girl go missing thank good she was in my neighbours garden just crying she must have been there for a couple of hours. Could have sworn i closed the pen i think my grandaughter distracted me:hand: I always check,check and dould check i think i have a bit of ocd now!

My bedroom too over looks my pens, and have padlocks,but as already been mentioned if someone is determind enough good i dread to think.

Lets hope for his safe return!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lol usually i sit back down on the sofa then think did i lock the pen then go check to find it ..locked


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Anymore news about this gorgeous boy?

Do both parents have to be on the active to register kittens? 
My heart goes out to this poor Breeder 

I'm worried about my breeder friends studs now too, as she's not far from there. 
Is this quite a rare thing to happen?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Anymore news about this gorgeous boy?
> 
> Do both parents have to be on the active to register kittens?
> My heart goes out to this poor Breeder
> ...


Both parents have to be on the active (talkng GCCF here) and you also need their registration numbers to fill out the paperwork to register kittens. Pedigrees on the Internet are great but the numbers should be omitted or blacked out.

Thankfully it's pretty rare. Personally I do go with the 'stolen to order' idea.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Both parents have to be on the active (talkng GCCF here) and you also need their registration numbers to fill out the paperwork to register kittens. Pedigrees on the Internet are great but the numbers should be omitted or blacked out.
> 
> Thankfully it's pretty rare. Personally I do go with the 'stolen to order' idea.


The breeder should remove his stud advert too. It's got his name and what he has sired colour wise.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Personally I do go with the 'stolen to order' idea


Does anyone know if the owner has had a ransom 'request' yet. In the vast majority of cases pedigree animals are stolen because the thieves know the owners will pay to get them back. The practice was encouraged by idiot insurance companies putting adverts on TV stating they would pay rewards.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

As his paperwork has not been stolen no-one will be able to register kits from him. They would need to produce a mating certificate with his reg number and parents details in order to register any kits to queens other than to those belonging to the lady who owns him. 

I imagine his details would be flagged up with GCCF anyway. What an awaful thing to happen. Very silly if they are after a ransom as the majority of breeder's cats are not insured and few breeders have a large lump of spare cash at their fingertips to pay a ransom with. 

I hope we hear good news soon.

:smile5:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Very silly if they are after a ransom as the majority of breeder's cats are not insured


They're not but thieves don't know that. I couldn't believe it a few years ago when one company made a huge issue on a TV ad about how they would pay a reward for 'lost' animals. It was an open invitation to petnappers and one of the stupidest things I've ever seen - more than stupid.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

kelzcats said:


> Sharonbee i hope you dont mind me doing this and if it's the right page to put it on but i think no one will mind. If everyone does this then it might help the breeder!!!!!!
> 
> Sharonbee as you obviously cared enough to have opened the thread in the first place
> 
> ...


Thankyou for trying to help too, of course I don't mind you doing this thread, the more help we have to find Eric the better chance he has of being found.

I do hope Hazel manages to get Eric back but I also believe he has been stolen to order, he could be anywhere but I just hope he is safe and not come to any harm.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank god he's home. Fantastic news  Thanks to everyone who put the word out there.

Disgusting revoulting people who done this!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So pleased to hear that he is now reunited with his owner :thumbup:


----------

